# Webserver per FTP inkl. aller Attribute (Schreib- und Leserechte) sichern



## gavanaa (28. Dezember 2007)

Vor einiger Zeit erhielt ich die freudige  Nachricht, dass mein Webhoster pleite ist mein Webhosting-Vertrag bis zum Ende des Jahres ausläuft.
Nun wollte ich meine ganzen Daten auf einen neuen Server übertragen.

Mit MySQL gab es bislang (danke MySQLDumpernoch keine Probleme .

Lustigerweise hat der Anbieter aber eine vielzahl sinnvoller PHP-Funktionen (wie gzip) und den Confixx-Backup abgeschaltet und ich steh jetzt vor dem Problem, wie ich die FTP-Daten vernünftig sichern soll.

Einfaches Herunterladen mit SmartFTP hab ich bereits sicherheitshalber gemacht.

*Ich suche aber ein Tool, welches mir ein Backup inklusive aller Attribute (Schreib- und Leserechte) erstellt, dass ich dann auch wieder einfach auf dem neuen Server aufspielen kann.*
Notfalls würde mir auch ein Script helfen, welche die Attribute aller Dateien und Ordner in einer Datei schreibt.

Oder gibt es vielleicht ein PHP Script, mit dem man ein Backup erstelleb kann?

(Auf dem alten Webspace habe ich übrigens keinen SSH-Zugriff.)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Flex (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie wärs mit FlashFXP? Das kann soweit ich weiß, on-the-fly kopieren, von FTP zu FTP.
Ob die Schreibreichte beibehalten werden, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber einen Versuch wäre es doch wert.


----------



## gavanaa (28. Dezember 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Wie wärs mit FlashFXP? Das kann soweit ich weiß, on-the-fly kopieren, von FTP zu FTP.
> Ob die Schreibreichte beibehalten werden, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber einen Versuch wäre es doch wert.



ah, okay danke, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

Gibt es auch ein Tool, dass die Dateien mit Rechten auf dem Rechner (Windows) speichert (notfalls auch Linux)?


----------



## gavanaa (28. Dezember 2007)

Bei FlashFXP wehrt sich die Server - scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
Es erscheint 

```
[23:29:37] [R] STOR about.php
```
und danach passiert nichts mehr...


----------



## gavanaa (29. Dezember 2007)

Sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gunah (3. Januar 2008)

wenn du SSH Rechte hast mach ein bz2/gz packet drauß (notfalls kannst du es auch per PHP System() funktion machen)

hier mal eine Seite: die dir dabei hilft http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=76

bei FlashFXP geht es nur wenn beiden Server den FXP Mode anhaben...


----------

